# How do you save money?



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 7, 2020)

I've been trying to limit my spending lately and I have been saving up for the things I want to get and I need some advice.


----------



## AmberP (Nov 11, 2020)

This is a good question. I have installed an application that tracks all my purchases and reminds me of my monthly budget. I also try to think about every purchase, even the one that seems insignificant. Try to plan your purchases in advance. There are also many certificates, gift cards, and discounts.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 15, 2020)

AmberP said:


> This is a good question. I have installed an application that tracks all my purchases and reminds me of my monthly budget. I also try to think about every purchase, even the one that seems insignificant. Try to plan your purchases in advance. There are also many certificates, gift cards, and discounts.


There's an app for that? Nice!


----------



## Rockst (Mar 18, 2021)

That is a rather great question! To be honest, I was never able to save money. Actually, I hate doing this. I understand that it is kind of ... must do and must have, however I just do not like the process of saving money. I just want to earn more, so I could be able to buy anything I want without saving. Maybe that is why like gambling so much. During the pandemic I have been playing poker day in and day out on 온라인홀덤. I guess that is the best platform that I have found yet, reliable, great games, and they actually pay you the money.


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 18, 2021)

There are apps that keep track of your money


----------

